# Angels, are we family?



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got papers from Bonnie that state Rocco's ancestors. Anypup here also have any of these beauties in their family tree? Angels Dolce Gabbana, CH Angels Risques Cupid,Angels Christmas Eve,CH Angels Risque Double Jeopardy,Angels Hot Mercedes,Angels Scarletts Dream? Rocco continues to amaze and delight us.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe Ava's (Pat's beautiful little one) sire is CH Angels Risque Double Jeopardy.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Then I think that would make Rocco Ava's "nephew."


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Howdy Cousin!!!!!! or some relation......:thumbsup:

Ava:

Father: Ch Angel's Risque Double Jeopardy

Grand father: Ch Marcris Risque Business
Grand Mother: Ch Deoncies Risque Expose'

Mother: Ch. Angels Top Secret At Khanthav

Grand father: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid
Grand Mother: Marcris Sweet Talk II

Bonnie LOVES Jeopardy!!!!!!!.....


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

A double relation! Rocco's two grandfathers are Ch Angels Risques Cupid and Ch Angels Risque Double Jeopardy. I can only hope that Rocco will be half as handsome as your Ava is beautiful. He already has won our hearts with his sweet charm.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola's Mum is Hot Mercedes. Dad is King. I must get on to Bonnie. I haven't got her papers yet. She is 9 months.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Our pups are siblings! Rocco's mother is also Angels Hot Mercedez! I think they even look alike! How much does she weigh? Bonnie said to expect Rocco to weight between four and five, but the way he loves his kibble I'm thinking he's going to be a big boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! Have we seen a picture yet?????!!!!! Are you gonna make me do a search??????


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is in my profile. There are a couple more under "Puppy is Home" thread. I will post some more soon. He came home to us a week ago.


----------

